

Physicists Solve the Mystery of the Strength of Interleaved Phone Books - sohkamyung
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/540621/physicists-solve-the-mystery-of-interleaved-phone-books/

======
dottrap

      Indeed, experimenters have variously tried to separate the directories with trucks and military tanks. They’ve even used them to lift a car off the ground.
    

I know Mythbusters did these experiments. Was there anybody else who did them
too?

------
sohkamyung
Paper on arXiv is [
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.03290](http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.03290) ]: "The
enigma of the two interleaved phonebooks"

